# (MO) GRHRCH Trenton TN Prince Charles MH



## Greg Lathum (Jul 4, 2011)

Charlee has an outstanding pedigree. He has many MH, FC and NFC in his linage. He is very mild tempered and loves to please. Trainability is excellent. Charlee has hunt waterfowl and upland birds from South Dakota to Texas and is an excellent member of the hunting party. 

GRHRCH Trenton TN Prince Charles MH-“Charlee “(GRHRCH Ballplays on the Slide MH SRS X GRHRCH Coffee’s Lil’Dab’L Doya MH SRS) DOB-3/1/2008. 65lbs. OFA Excellent. EIC-Clear. CNM-Clear.

Stud Fee $500 or pup. 

Email with [email protected]


----------

